# Google- Ingest bacteria on purpose? You bet - MetroWest Daily News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ingest bacteria on purpose? You bet**MetroWest Daily News*The National Institutes of Health estimates that *IBS* is one of the most widely diagnosed illnesses, with one in five Americans complaining of symptoms. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

